# Fly rod specs per tactic



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been wondering what the best arsenal of rods would be for dry flies, nymphs and streamers for most rivers around Utah. Anyone care to enlighten me?

What would your ideal rod be for...

Dry flies (weight, length, action)

Nymphing (weight, length, action)

Streamers (weight, length, action)



Also, would your choices differ if you were on a lake in Utah?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Dry flies (weight, length, action)...... 10 foot 4 weight, slow action but thats just me

Nymphing (weight, length, action) 9 foot 5 weight unless your are bottom bounching (10 footer in that case) slow/med fast

Streamers (weight, length, action) 9 or 10 foot 6 weight, fast action.

this is what i use. for lakes its a 4,5,6,and 7 weight (8 if im chasing musky or wipers) all rods are either 9 or 10 footers.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

So what benefit do you get in those scenarios with a 10 ft rod?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> So what benefit do you get in those scenarios with a 10 ft rod?


The extra length gives one more reach when nymphing and keeps the backcast off the water when wading in elbow-deep water or sitting low to the water in a float tube. the extra foot of leverage really helps mending the line in fast or cross currents.

I have a fast-action 10-foot for 4. It doesn't cast any further than a 9-foot for 4, using the same fly line.

If I had one rod for Utah water it would be a moderate-action 9-foot for 5wt.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

^ yup


----------

